# How would you modify Your "JKD"



## StormShadow (Jun 27, 2013)

I actually just thought about this moments ago.  If (when) I complete learning jkd as bruce lee taught it to the point where I become certified to teach it, for me personally, I would like to see more deflection techniques in place of trapping.  What would your modifications be for you personally based on your martial art knowledge?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2013)

I emphasize the FMA components in my JKD! More generally, more grappling.


----------



## SuitableScroll (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd add some internal principles to it probably like full body power and fa jin.


----------



## simplicity (Jun 28, 2013)

StormShadow said:


> I actually just thought about this moments ago.  If (when) I complete learning jkd as bruce lee taught it to the point where I become certified to teach it, for me personally, I would like to see more deflection techniques in place of trapping.  What would your modifications be for you personally based on your martial art knowledge?





Jeet Kune Do training never ends, IMO! Also, BL was most interested in forward and dissolving energy... JKD dissolves energy is better than any other art I've ever seen... Most people fall short of understanding energy training in Jeet Kune Do... You don't trap to trap.... Trapping is the bi-product of hitting... The hit is always primary and the trap is secondary... In other words, I'm trying to hit and if a natural obstruction gets in my way... I'll remove it with a hit by going through it... If I don't going through it, I'll hit somewhere else and remove it with another hit... Notice the key word here is to hit... Something to think about...


----------



## Boran (Oct 2, 2013)

A good kick. A good punch. A good block. A good side step. Simple and even more effective. It no longer becomes a martial art, it becomes instinct.


----------



## simplicity (Oct 4, 2013)

Blocking is passive... Jeet Kune Do is what we are talking... Which has NPM (no passive moves)... The five ways of attack are SAA - ABC - ABD - HIA - PIA, you'll notice that the word "attack" is in everyone.... Something to think about, folks!


----------

